# Fence stops (yes yes, easy, fast and cheap)



## Niki (7 Sep 2007)

Good day

I have seen many kinds of stops for the table saw sled fence and the drill press fence but...
I could not find any T-Track here, so I had to make something different...

The stops that I made have some "plus" on the T-Track ones - you can remove them out of the way very easy while the T-Track ones, you have to be dragged all the way out unless, it's on hinge but, I don't like hinges because the always have some play.

I used M6 bolt and drilled 5 mm hole and then just scewed the bolt in to make it's own thread...a drop of supper glue and it's welded there forever.

Oki-Doki...to the pictures...

Regards
niki


```
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Stops/01.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Stops/02.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Stops/03.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Stops/04.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Stops/05.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Stops/06.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Stops/07.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Stops/08.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Stops/09.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Stops/10.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Stops/11.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Stops/12.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Stops/13.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Stops/14.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Stops/15.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Stops/16.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Stops/16a.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Stops/17.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Stops/18.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Stops/19.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Stops/21.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Stops/22.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Stops/23.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Stops/24.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Stops/25.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Stops/26.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Stops/27.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Stops/28.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Stops/29.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Stops/30.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## Roy Clarke (7 Sep 2007)

Thanks Niki, another great idea, with the details sorted.

But 44 views and no replies? I don't BELIEVE it. :?


----------



## Good Surname or what ? (7 Sep 2007)

Niki,

You should team-up with Steve Maskery and produce TV shows!

Amazing stuff.

Phil


----------



## Niki (7 Sep 2007)

Thank you so much

Roy
The number of "Replies" is not so important for me...sometimes, there is nothing to reply to except some WOW or WAW...

What is more important for me is the number of "Views"...if this number is high..."I made my money"...

Phil
I heard about him but never saw his show.

Ok, I will but, only in a condition that he is working with the blade guard (crown guard) and Riving Knife installed and not "Removed for clarity"...

Regards
niki


----------



## Paul Chapman (7 Sep 2007)

Another great idea, Niki.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Roy Clarke (7 Sep 2007)

Niki":1c9kvmmt said:


> Phil
> I heard about him but never saw his show.
> 
> Ok, I will but, only in a condition that he is working with the blade guard (crown guard) and Riving Knife installed and not "Removed for clarity"...



I could have misjudged him, but I don't think Steve would run a machine without guards for demonstration or otherwise. (Except in private) So you're ok there.


----------



## ByronBlack (7 Sep 2007)

Niki, thanks for posting this. I've always read your posts but so far have not found a need for your Jigs until now - this will be very useful to me. Thank you!


----------



## brianhabby (7 Sep 2007)

As usual Niki, very useful little jigs that anyone can easily make,

Thanks for the post

regards

Brian


----------



## Niki (7 Sep 2007)

Thank you so much for your kind replies

Makes me feel good that it can help you too, mates

Actuallu, I made it long time ago and you could see it in my posts (on the table saw sleds) but, when I "upgraded" it also for the drill press, I felt that I must share it with you...

Regards
niki


----------



## NeilO (7 Sep 2007)

I take it most of the jigs and things we take for granted are a little hard to find in your part of the world, Niki?

they say necessity is the mother of invention, and boy! do you invent Niki

another well documented and illustrated thread...


----------



## Niki (7 Sep 2007)

Thank you so much Neil

You are almost correct, it's not "a little hard to find", they are just NON.... so yes, necessity....

Regards
niki


----------

